# A_Skywalker's tennis conquest



## A_Skywalker (Feb 16, 2012)

I start with 200 euro. 
I will post most of my bets here when I have time, sometimes I may not do it. 
I will update the thread with how much money have I won (lets hope I do )
I bet mostly on tennis.

For Today: 


 Second Round Matches / Troicki v Huta Galung /  
 Taking Huta Galung to beat Troicki 
3.70 euro staked to win 9.50 euro.

Oh, I forgot, I will use Betfair, cause it has best odds on outsiders and I usually bet on outsiders, thats where the money are.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 17, 2012)

After yesterdays loss on Huta Galung I am taking it easy, today, I will take Davydenko over Gasquet. Davydenko is playing great in this tournament, he is a little bit underrated because of late results. Gasquet is a player not to trust, thats why he is ideal to bet against. 
I am risking 4.20 euro to win 9.50 on Davydenko. I use betfair again.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 19, 2012)

This week we have 3 atp tournaments and hopefuly a lot of bets to be done. 
I will start with Cipolla over Seppi 
3.70 euro stake to win 10 euro.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 19, 2012)

Adding Petzschner to beat Benneteau 
4.40 euro to win 10 euro


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Adding Nieminen to lose TO ROger Vasselin 3.90 euro to win 10 euro.
Sock over Harrison 2.40 euro to win 10 euro


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Great Day, Now I hav 217 euro. See you tommorow


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 23, 2012)

Today I am taking 
 Second Round Matches / *Querrey* v Anderson / Match Odds  Kevin Anderson Lay 18462729275  23-Feb-12
11:56    1.44 4.00  1.44 23-Feb-12 11:56   

 Second Round Matches / *Delbonis* v Almagro / Match Odds  Nicolas Almagro Lay 18462726720  23-Feb-12
11:56    1.28 4.00  1.28 23-Feb-12 11:56   

 Second Round Matches / *Kunitsyn *v Gasquet / Match Odds  Richard Gasquet Lay 18462694200  23-Feb-12
11:49    1.14 10.00  1.14 23-Feb-12 11:49   


Querrey with 4.0 euro stake
Delbonis with 4.0 euro stake
Kunitsyn with 10.0 euro stake.

Sometimes I wont be able to post all my bets as I decide to make some bets in live betting or just before the match. Sometimes I also lay unreliable players that lead in order to save the stake.

I now have 227 euro, started with 200euro last week.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 24, 2012)

Querrey won
Delbonis lost
Kunitsyn lost

I now sit at 225 euros after doing some live betting. I will think about my next bets tommorow.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Today I take Cipolla to beat Tipsarevic 
at 9.4


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Chardy over Nisjikori @3.0
Andujar over mayer @2.92


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Both bets won, my outsider bets work great for now.
I have 272 euro in my account, started with 200.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 1, 2012)

FOr TOday
Chardy over Wawrinka 4.40 euro to win 10 euro


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 10, 2012)

Querrey to beat Almagro 7.9 euro to win 10 euro
Troicki over Harisson 8.6 euro to win 10 euro
Mahut over Monaco 8.1 euro to win 10 euro
Sela over Simon 5 euro to win 10 euro


----------



## gavind (Sep 5, 2013)

Whoelse could have guessed this right that Federer would lose in the 4th round of the US Open.


----------



## gavind (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm betting a lot on Wawrinka for this year. I think that he's gonna be the next best thing for this year.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 5, 2013)

Wawrinka plays with Murray after the doubles match. Do you think he can beat him ?

Its not about the 4th round loss of Federer, but that he lost to Robredo, I never expected him to lose to that player, Berdych or Tsonga would have been more appropriate.


----------



## peleus (Jan 26, 2014)

After numerous times in a QF or SF on a grand slam. Stan Wawrinka finally made it!


----------

